# had a youth orchestra audition yesterday



## corpsegrinder72

it went okay. i dint do as good as i had hoped to, but im the only bassoonist that auditioned so, i think im good, lol.

also found out, im horrible at keys with sharps... my sightreading was in A major and i completely bombed it. scales went okay, my prepared piece was okay. I played Minuet in G minor. I felt kind of let down because he stopped me before my favorite part though.

any bassoonists out there got any tips for getting better at sharp keys fairly fast?


----------



## Harmonie

Sharp scales, those have always drove me insane.

Honesty, the only advice I have, as cliche as it may be, is practice. 

Scales are just notes in a sequence. Are you having problems with the notes themselves? F# always gave me problems when I first started the bassoon.


----------



## corpsegrinder72

F# didnt give me problems until i used the alternate fingering. the one where you use the pinky key instead of the thumb key. the main problem is just the sequence. we never really did scales in junior high except for the 'easy' ones (F, Bb, C) and chromatic sometimes. and i didnt touch a bassoon until high school (last year).
so, since i was never really taught to practice scales, when i do, the sharp and anything above like 4 or 5 flats and 1 sharp.

that was my main fault during sight reading. i got kind of nervous and started using the standard fingering and hit the trill key beside it instead. he made me play it a couple of times before i realized i was hitting the wrong key.


----------



## corpsegrinder72

i got into the orchestra by the way.

woohoo.


----------



## marval

Congratulations corpsegrinder

That is good news, well done.

You obviously inpressed them.


Margaret


----------



## corpsegrinder72

meh, first practice got canceled.
damn hurricanes. i really hate living in louisiana sometimes. ive been itchin to play bassoon with an actual band again since concert season ended last year. hmph.


----------



## Krummhorn

Hi Corpsegrinder,

Congratulations on making the cut into the orchestra. 
Apparently you are doing much of the right things in order to get your foot in the door. 

Keep up the great work ... ya know, the practice, practice mantra


----------



## Herbstlied

Wish you the best...
I can imagine the terror of audition moments!!


----------



## corpsegrinder72

thought i posted this the other day but i guess it didnt get up. anyway heres the set for our first concert:

Dance in the Hall of the Mouintain King - Greig
Fandango Asturiano from Cappricio Espagnol - Rimsky-Korsakov
Slavonic Dance no. 1 - Dvorak

also found out that over the summer we'll be giving three concerts and a clinic in Austria. Really looking forward to that.


----------

